# Fuel gauge



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

The blue plastic clip seems to be a cheap solution for a fuel line. Everybody knows that plastic deteriorate in hot conditions over time. Luckily my car was not so warm yet, had only been driving for 1 km. ( but anyway mine was not bad, but wrongly mounted by the dealer mechanic. )


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Went to the dealer today and they repaired the fuel gauge. Ordered new fuel line.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't think I've heard of that happening to the American Cruze. How hot does it get there?


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

I will try to post a picture


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe the North American clip is metal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Don't think I've heard of that happening to the American Cruze. How hot does it get there?


I was stationed there (NKP) in 1971 and while the temps were generally in the high 80's to 90's the humidity flat out sucked!


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Good its metal in the US. 
You are right it can be humid and sometimes also hot here. Especially in April. Have been here for some years so somewhat used to it.


----------

